

Annotated explanation of "We'll be Circling Back" email - pbiggar
http://rapgenius.com/Harj-taggar-well-be-circling-back-lyrics

======
holyjaw
So I think this is an example of RapGenius trying to break away from the
'lyrics' website image and moving in to the 'annotate everything' domain, but
I just don't get what's going on here.

This happened before with the whole Heroku(?) thing -- I literally cannot
figure out:

\- Who is talking in the first person?

\- Is it PG? Is it Harj? If Harj is the one who annotated it, does that mean
he's not the one who wrote it?

\- Are we supposed to be familiar with this email?

\- Was it a mistake that it was sent as boilerplate, and not fleshed out?

There is literally -zero- context to go off of here, and I don't think
RapGenius' site currently has the interface necessary to provide the context
to begin with. I really wish I could better understand what's going on here.

~~~
joshguthrie
>> Who is talking in the first person? Click on a annotation to see who wrote
it. Most of these have been written by Harj.

>> Is it PG? Is it Harj? If Harj is the one who annotated it, does that mean
he's not the one who wrote it? Harj wrote it and is now explaining it.

>>Are we supposed to be familiar with this email? It was the subject of:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5370427>

>> There is literally -zero- context to go off of here, and I don't think
RapGenius' site currently has the interface necessary to provide the context
to begin with. Ctrl+f "description" will give you a box in the top-right
corner: "Harj Taggar is a Y Combinator partner. He wrote this email as satire
of normal VC boilerplate."

